# A Show of Appreciation



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

*This is for Outer Banks Kayak Fishing guide clients only*

I am very thankful for a successful 2012 season that involved a wide range of ages and demographics.

For a little added fun and to show appreciation for my customers I have decided to institute a friendly tournament for the 2013 kayak fishing season.

This tournament will require no additional fees, nor work by my clients and all clients are automatically entered to win.

Only fish caught during a guided Outer Banks Kayak Fishing trip can be registered.

Given the fact that a lot of my clients prefer catch and release for a variety of reasons the winning fish will be determined by length only. Should there be a tie in any category the 1st fish registered in the tie will win.

*Fish that count towards the tournament are as follows.*
Red Drum
Speckled Trout
Grey Trout
Striper
Trigger Fish
Sheepshead
Spadefish
Flounder
Bluefish
Spanish Mackerel 

No sharks, skates, rays, needlefish, etc may count towards the tournament.

Remember the longest fish overall will win in each category. The categories and prizes are as follows.

*Soundside Clients*
Men's Category = $50.00 Visa gift card
Women's Category = $50.00 Visa gift card
Youth Category (15 and under) = $50.00 Visa gift card

*The longest fish of these 3 categories will win an additional $25.00 Visa gift card.*

*Oceanside Clients*
Longest fish takes all. = $50.00 Visa gift card


The Tournament is effective now through November 1, 2013

I will update the leader board as needed throughout the season and you can find the current standings in the post below.

Thanks again to all my clients and Good Luck.
Rob Alderman


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

*Current Leader Board*

Updated 1/16/13

*Sounside*
Men = 

Women =

Youth =

*Ocean*

Overall =


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

GO getem guys!


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey when are you or are you going to have some drum trips lined up for this spring.If you could just let me or us know.
Thanks


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

moby,

Just waiting for the weather to ease up.. I've got everything I need to launch the guides from NPS land. Every guide or free moment I've got will be spent hunting drum..weather permitting.


----------

